# Galaxy S3 & Kies or MobileGo



## theuncannie1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I read on this forum that Kies isn't liked too well, and after trying it I can certainly see why. I want to be able to download and archive the data on my Galaxy S3 and _Sometimes _MobileGo works. But, when it doesn't, it won't connect no matter what I do. :down:

*Can anyone tell me what program is the best for backing up your GalaxyS3* so that should the phone go south I can reinstall the programs and data that is stored on it? I record messages and discussions, as well as SMS and calls, and I want to archive those items as well.

I'm very frustrated with Kies and MobileGo. 

Also, how can I save these things to the SD card so I can just copy the card? It seems these phones copy the names of apps and such, but it appears that all other data is saved to the phone. Although it has a lot of storage space, I simply want to keep the device 'clean' and store the data somewhere safe and secure. Anyone have any thoughts/suggestions for this??

Thanks for your help!

Kim - theuncannie1


----------



## djjohhnyjetson (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, with phones like the Galaxy S3, they have a huge internal storage, normally 8 or 16gb. so apps wont install anywhere apart from on the phone, now personal data, things like contacts, and messages, you can get apps to store those to a microsd, SMS Backup and Restore is one, also if you set up a samsung account, it can store things like SMS messages on their server, you just have to allow it to periodically save the data to their site. The play store keeps all of your apps that you have downloaded and installed, so there is no need to purchase apps again, but there is an app call Titanium Backup, but you will need to have a rooted phone to use this app fully, IMHO, Google Play store has records of all your apps, and they are quick enough to download, so I wouldn't worry too much about the app situation.

Dropbox is a good service for storing online your pics and video's, and you get like 2gb for free if I remember rightly, slowly increasing as you use it, and loads of ways of obtaining larger space via recommending deals, and linking to social networking, so give it a look.

Save all contacts to your google account, and they will automatically be downloaded onto any other google based phone should you upgrade, or have a warranty issue that requires a new phone, or just factory reset.

Hope this helps!


----------

